
You Don't Really 'Own' That Movie You Bought, but Pirates - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/you-dont-really-own-that-movie-you-bought-but-pirates-180915/
======
arpa
How is this news for anyone? Also, as not to just leave a negative comment,
I've been collecting media ever since cd ripping became a thing. I've
"invested" maybe a couple of thousands of dollars into HDDs, SSDs and
dedicated servers that my collection remains owned by me and my family. And
the funny thing is that people look at me as if i were a some kind of idiot
when i say "well i don't really use streaming media services".

~~~
Multicomp
I get the same sort of bemused condescension when I talk about continuing to
buy the Blu Ray, the book, or this strange dance of rotating out on and off-
site HDDs and (gasp of all gasps!) occasionally putting my most important
documents on WORM media.

I might think that attitude stems from a lack of awareness regarding control
of digital data. You and I might know that if we put our movies, books,
backups in The Cloud, they are really just going on someone else's server and
that such an action causes us to lose some control over it, but others not so
much.

Once I took the time to explain why I did all of this 'old school stuff' to
someone who kept everything in their Google Drive, only downloading to local
storage if they had to, and their response was a lengthy worded version of "I
don't feel confident doing all that so I won't try to learn and instead trust
in Google since they are the experts."

------
pontifier
This is the exact issue I sought to solve when I invented the system that I
later sold to VidAngel.

